
Ask HN: How do you ensure your documentation stays up to date? - alex-wallish
Keeping your documentation updated and relevant when working in a large codebase seems to be a difficult task.  When a lot of developers are making different changes some might forget to update different pieces of documentation in different places. I&#x27;ve seen some companies that don&#x27;t have any documentation but try to make their code self-documenting in order to avoid this problem altogether.<p>How does your organization make sure that your documentation stays relevant? Are there any tools or techniques you use to help with this?
======
aphextim
[https://www.itglue.com/](https://www.itglue.com/)

